# Thinking about chickens specifically ameraucanas



## ahoffmann44 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm living in Pittsburgh as of now and I was hoping to get three ameraucana hens from day old chicks, though I've heard you can only get those in large quantities? I was also wondering if they were winter hardy or if not what breeds would be ok in Pittsburgh weather with only 3 hens? Im very new at all of this and although I've been grazing the Internet I value experience much more. Also what is everyone's favorite hatchery?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't help with the favorite hatchery since I bought mine all locally. I have an Americana and a couple EE's. mine are very cold hearty, I live in Alaska. I actually like them the best since they don't have large combs and waddles to worry about getting frost bite.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

ahoffmann44 said:


> I'm living in Pittsburgh as of now and I was hoping to get three ameraucana hens from day old chicks, though I've heard you can only get those in large quantities? I was also wondering if they were winter hardy or if not what breeds would be ok in Pittsburgh weather with only 3 hens? Im very new at all of this and although I've been grazing the Internet I value experience much more. Also what is everyone's favorite hatchery?


Welcome & Greetings from Ohio....the Buckeye state!!! 
I'm talking the "Buckeye Chicken" NOT the worthless nut!!!

I'd recommend finding a reputable breeder rather than using a hatchery....it really depends on your goals and objectives! If you intend to breed them down the road hatchery stock is NOT in your best interest.


----------



## ahoffmann44 (Jan 7, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> I can't help with the favorite hatchery since I bought mine all locally. I have an Americana and a couple EE's. mine are very cold hearty, I live in Alaska. I actually like them the best since they don't have large combs and waddles to worry about getting frost bite.


WOW in Alaska? I'm sure they could handle Pittsburgh then!


----------



## ahoffmann44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Buckeye thanks for the advice! Though I haven't found any breeders here in pa with ameraucanas :\ do you know of any out of pa worth the drive?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I get all my chickens locally. Feedmill a half hour from my house is able to order as little as one chick to 6 month old pullets. They order from a hatchery in Wisconsin. My Ameraucana I just got from a friend end of Sept. and this is her first winter. She does just fine as the rest of my girls. I live in Upper Michigan where it does get quite cold for the winter.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

ahoffmann44 said:


> Buckeye thanks for the advice! Though I haven't found any breeders here in pa with ameraucanas :\ do you know of any out of pa worth the drive?


There is the hatchery route....Meyer in Polk, Ohio isn't too bad of a drive from Pittsburg, PA;

http://www.meyerhatchery.com/productinfo.a5w?category=Chickens&grd_prodone_filter=PRODUCT%5fID%20%3d%20%27BAMS%27

The Ameraucana Breeders Club is the first place I'd look for a breeder in my region or places i'm willing to travel to for birds;

http://www.ameraucana.org/BreedersDirectory.htm

Check Eastern Ohio as well as PA when looking at their breeder directory, too!


----------



## killerfamilyfarm (Dec 31, 2012)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Welcome & Greetings from Ohio....the Buckeye state!!!
> I'm talking the "Buckeye Chicken" NOT the worthless nut!!!
> 
> I'd recommend finding a reputable breeder rather than using a hatchery....it really depends on your goals and objectives! If you intend to breed them down the road hatchery stock is NOT in your best interest.


Why is hatchery stock not good for breeding? Sorry I'm brand new to the whole chicken thing


----------



## Kilbourne9659 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wyandottes would ve my choice for chickens that can stand cold weather.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Hatcheries are good for pets. They are not the quality you want if you every intend to show them or if you are interested if preserving a certain type of bird by breeding them. Hatchery birds are produced on a larger scale and they are not picky about how the birds compare to the APA standard of perfection. But like I said they are very good for a backyard flock if that is all you want.


----------

